# stock 2dr Blazer LS on the beach



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am taking my truck down to Nags Head for the first time, just curious if it's too heavy for the soft sand down there? I know I need to be aired down to 18, drive straight, all that good stuff... just wondering if you guys can give me any pointers on NOT getting stuck down there... other than don't drive a Chevy. I'm on 31in' all terrains. Thanks!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

you will be fine. If you havent dorve on the sand before, jsut keep your speed up that the main thing. Im not saying go flying through stuff, but if you see what looks like soft sand, dont slow down, keep your speed up and drive through it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

if your coming to Hatteras hit Ramp 49. Easy driving and a good place to get your feet wet first time driving on the sand, so to speak...I would stay away from Ramp 4 OI and Ramp 38 if there open. They can be a beast and the soft stuff will eat your truck.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

rockstar ,I have a 2002 2dr. blazer myself and take it oregon inlet and hatteras and have never had a problem at all !!!! tight lines !


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The tires you have are good ones for sand because they wont dig in too much. Lower your tire pressure down to say 18 to 16lbs. Try to stay straight and keep up you momentum in the soft sand. Starting, stopping and turning in really soft sand is where you get in to problems. Take a shovel and a tow strap. A big thing on the beach is just keeping moving. If you do get in trouble there good people that will help you out. You will get the feel for it after a little time. Enjoy!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I do not have tow straps, but I had planned on using a 2x4 and a jack, lift the truck, fill the hole with sand... and wet and pack down with a shovel. I am stoked, leaving in a few hours. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

If you haven't had the 4WD engaged in a while, make sure it goes in 4WD BEFORE you get in a bind.


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

I carry 2 pieces of chain link fencing about 12" wide and about 4 are 5 feet long.Dig out in front of you rear tires and laying the fencing down,pulls out every time.And fold up easy


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I want to thank everyone for the advice, you guys helped me fulfill a dream, and damn memorable experience. 

I got the hang real quick after the ramp, only got stuck once...sand up to the frame, and even though it looked like I was above the high tide line the water was getting uncomfortably close. I dug like a mad man to clear the wheels and undercarriage, compacted the sand in a path in front, and behind me, and as I was getting water to harden the sand by the wheels, a guy and his wife pulled up and yanked me out with his monster 1500. After that I aired down to 15psi (was at 20 the first time) and had no issues since. I think once I got the hang of the beach, and the do's and don'ts my Blazer handled it pretty damn well.

I learned a lot this weekend, and we had a blast. I am officially addicted to 4x4. Only damages were a hurt pride and a ripped bushing. (posting picture, any advice on parts and replacement is appreciated).





































The surf fishing sucked, we got a few small croaker, and some mullet... no runs on the heaver. We saw a few pups and blues caught... next time I am bringing the yak and fishing sound side as well.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I want to thank everyone for the advice, you guys helped me fulfill a dream, and damn memorable experience. 

I got the hang real quick after the ramp, only got stuck once...sand up to the frame, and even though it looked like I was above the high tide line the water was getting uncomfortably close. I dug like a mad man to clear the wheels and undercarriage, compacted the sand in a path in front, and behind me, and as I was getting water to harden the sand by the wheels, a guy and his wife pulled up and yanked me out with his monster 1500. After that I aired down to 15psi (was at 20 the first time) and had no issues since. I think once I got the hang of the beach, and the do's and don'ts my Blazer handled it pretty damn well.

I learned a lot this weekend, and we had a blast. I am officially addicted to 4x4. Only damages were a hurt pride and a ripped bushing. (posting picture, any advice on parts and replacement is appreciated).





































The surf fishing sucked, we got a few small croaker, and some mullet... no runs on the heaver. We saw a few pups and blues caught... next time I am bringing the yak and fishing sound side as well.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

We ALL get stuck at one time (some of us many times) or another. Heck been driving a 4X4 sinse my first in 1976. I still get stuck. I have a bad habbit of "testing" the limits.... Glad you enjoyed it. Nothing better then driving right up to your fishing spot and enjoying it!


----------

